
Show HN: Winefix – Making wine selection as simple as possible - vkpsgp
https://wine-fix.com/
======
vkpsgp
Hi, I’m Vighnesh, the co-founder of winefix ([https://wine-
fix.com/](https://wine-fix.com/)).

winefix helps in 2 ways – it’s offers both, people new to wine and wine
lovers, a simple, hassle-free way of selecting wines. Secondly, it removes the
risk that the wine will not taste as you expected, since tasting notes in our
experience are often complex, inaccurate or both

We started the winefix for 2 reasons:

1.We really liked wine. 2.We were never inclined to go over the top with
learning how to choose wines and appreciate them in the manner suggested by
experts. It was too time consuming and too complex.

And so with winefix, we offer a curated selection of wines and removed any
information that we think is not necessary to make an informed purchasing
decision, for the bottles we’re offering. We replaced them with the simplest
taste ratings we think is possible. These ratings are continuously adjusted
based on customer feedback, ensuring accuracy. And finally, we implemented a
recommendation engine, in case you still can’t decide what to get.

FYI, we are based in Singapore (for now), where alcohol taxes are high and
there’s no local wine production industry.

We look forward to feedback from the HN community! :)

Vighnesh

